# New York and 4th of July fireworks.



## sanj (Jun 22, 2015)

Friends. 
I am in NY and having a super time. Great place!
Am excited about 4th of July fireworks and want to know if any of you know the best 'spot' to be at with my 5d3 and 16-35 with a tripod. I asked a cab driver and he said that each year the fireworks are at different places. Is that true? 

Any suggestions? Thank you.

Am attaching a photo of family with a friend next to nice wall painting.


----------



## SajPhotos (Jun 22, 2015)

If it is by midtown, your better off going into New Jersey to Weehawken. That is in my opinion the best viewpoint.


----------



## patrickfd (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.nycgo.com/events/macys-fourth-of-july-fireworks1


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you both MUCH!


----------

